# Help



## Mick318 (Jun 29, 2018)

This is the hardest app I have ever seen. Someone call me so I can get it to work

Sent from my XT1575 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

To what app do you refer? Oh, phone app! Not my thing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mick! You managed to land a thread, so I'd say you're doing fine! Just lubricate the controls on that phone for easier function!


----------

